

Fexl standard context now defined in terms of elegant combinators - fexl
https://github.com/chkoreff/Fexl/commit/ced168cae71644ff9a9cb37ba918260b1b5a9490

======
fexl
The Fexl standard context is now defined very elegantly, in a way which scales
very nicely even to thousands of built-in symbols.

In particular here's the definition of "enhance", which is used to enhance the
standard context with a potentially enormous set of extra definitions, spread
across multiple files:

[https://github.com/chkoreff/Fexl/blob/ced168cae71644ff9a9cb3...](https://github.com/chkoreff/Fexl/blob/ced168cae71644ff9a9cb37ba918260b1b5a9490/share/fexl/main.fxl#L193)

